# Charity Work: Just Do It



## kjelsvik (Jul 27, 2011)

Just completed a project through "Make A Wish Foundation". Worked with an excellent contractor and other sub-trades. The kids and family or so happy with this. I normally paint houses...this was so far above and beyond...sometimes you just gotta extend your boundaries. We all donated time and materials to make this happen. It's all for a 6 year old with leukemia and her family. Whatever the original vision was...we went far and beyond...everyone...and it is awesome! This is dubbed "The Mountain Room" (cause she said so), enjoy little one. I hope and pray you get to climb the big ones some day


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice work for a very good cause. Any kid could spend days on end in that room!.. Hell I could spend days on end in that room


----------



## kjelsvik (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks...got my inner kid going painting the cave area. Such a cool project to be a part of.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks cool. Good cause to donate your time to.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

That looks great!


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Not a better cause that I know of.My hat's off to you.:notworthy:


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Dude , Nice! Love it . That room is incredible . Fiber optics? Neato ,really dig the constellations attention to detail , could go on ... 

Rock on , we Painted Santa's house for Opportunity Village here in Vegas a couple yrs ago.... 


With ya charity work is good, going to epoxy the kennels at a dog rescue here soon too. Not quite as kick butt as that room ha


----------



## kjelsvik (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey man...if you have the time and the ability...(especially when you don't think you do)...go for it. Hat's off to ya. It makes such a huge difference in peoples (& dogs) lives (mine included). Currently working on equine for special needs kids and permacultue gardening for ex-drunks like myself. My alternative to being born again (nothing against you religious folks, but I just don't get it!). Do something special because you can...that's it!


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Thats really amazing ,they will love that room , wonderful for you to give up your time for these children.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

She will have that room a lot longer then then a handshake from Justin beiber.........good job


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

What an amazing room! Kudos to you and all involved in making her wish come true.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Great job for a very worthy youngster. Hats off

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Great looking job.thumbsup..


----------



## kjelsvik (Jul 27, 2011)

Update: Received a call from the home owners today to clarify that it would be ok to do an article in the local paper about this. "Ya, that would be awesome". None of us were looking for this kind of recognition. It was a good thing to do, and a cool project to be on, with a bunch of really motivated people. It was a pleasure, and the good vibes just keep rolling in from this one.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Good deal for being part of that....


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks Great !


Michael Tust


----------

